# odd sized cast iron sink drain 2 7/8" hole ???



## jemicha (Apr 15, 2010)

I recently have been asked to install an older cast iron utility sink (American Standard 7695 built in 1973 according to the underside of the sink) 

http://www.americanstandard.ca/products/productDetail.php?prod=&cat=&id=789&page=1 (this is the new version of the sink

and it did not come with the drain assembly that doubles as a support. I have been unable to locate a strainer for it because the rough opening in the sink measures 2 7/8" rather than the standard 3 1/2".

Does anyone know where to find odd sized strainer so I can hook up a drain to this cast iron beast?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you a plumber?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Have you been to home depot? Ask a associate for help when you get there :thumbsup:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

what you have there is an old s trap sink, and you really shouldn't be putting it in anywhere. tell the people to call a plumber


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Never saw this one before


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Fernco makes something that will fit it....
http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/residential-plumbing/flexible-qwik-traps


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Guess he is not a plumber.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Remember to use 100% Silicone for a lifetime of no leak enjoyment


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Silicone works wonders.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

what you want there is a bar sink drain with silicone and putty mixed together to take up the gaps.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a tool called a swedge, find a drain the is close to the correct size and just swedge it to the correct size.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> There is a tool called a swedge, find a drain the is close to the correct size and just swedge it to the correct size.


I really think you are leading this fellow wrong, the "goobers" silicone/putty mixture is golden. Ever since you came up with it, it's all I use, have not had a single call back in 2 days now:laughing:


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Fernco makes something that will fit it....
> http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/residential-plumbing/flexible-qwik-traps


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jemicha (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions thus far, but maybe I was not clear enough. The hole in the bottom of the sink (the rough opening of the actual cast iron) is 2 7/8" wide. Therefore, a standard kitchen sink strainer at 3.5" it is slightly too large for the hole and a bar sink drain which which measures 2 7/8" to the outside edge of the flange of the strainer will essentially drop through the hole, regardless of how much putty or silicone is used.

I need a strainer that will will fit into a 2 7/8" hole in the sink, the one that came out of it had threads that measure 2 7/8" to the outside diameter of the threads and 4" to the outside edge of the flange on the strainer.

I hope that is more clear,

and if somehow me being a plumbing affects your answer, no I am myself not a plumber, but am working with my brother who is an experienced plumber and owns a successful plumbing company. So far we have been unsuccessful in finding the right sized strainer using his regular suppliers.


Thanks again for your responses,

=)


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> what you want there is a bar sink drain with silicone and putty mixed together to take up the gaps.


 Oh, and remeber while your at it to mortar in the base. Could be some movement here later on.


----------



## jemicha (Apr 15, 2010)

njoy plumbing said:


> Oh, and remeber while your at it to mortar in the base. Could be some movement here later on.


Thanks for the tip, however it is mounted into a countertop and no longer needs the base. I just need the strainer that will fit the sink.

Cheers,

=)


----------



## jemicha (Apr 15, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Have you been to home depot? Ask a associate for help when you get there :thumbsup:


Hahahaha!

good one.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Is your brother shy?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If I already knew what brand of fixture I was dealing with, I might consider contacting the makers of the fixture in question....Just a thought....Might help me figure out If I was wasting my time or not....again, just a thought....I am feeling overly helpful today


----------



## jemicha (Apr 15, 2010)

njoy plumbing said:


> Is your brother shy?


not at all...just busy running his business.


----------



## jemicha (Apr 15, 2010)

Airgap said:


> If I already knew what brand of fixture I was dealing with, I might consider contacting the makers of the fixture in question....Just a thought....Might help me figure out If I was wasting my time or not....again, just a thought....I am feeling overly helpful today


I already got on the horn with American Standard (who makes the sink and the strainer that was in it) to ask if they made strainers to fit this sink. I told him the date on the bottom of the sink said 73 and he laughed at me saying they do not make that stuff anymore. Not exactly helpful. The model number is 7295 and they make an updated version of the same sink today (see the link in the original post) but with standard sized drains...

Anyway the hunt continues, I have been emailing and phoning plumbing places that deal in vintage/older stuff but still no luck. I thought someone here might have a line on a supplier that carries unusual sizes.

thanks again for all the response everyone!


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

I think you should have a clay artist hand form you a basket strainer. Don't listen to those guys above about silicone. The only way to go is hydraulic cement!


----------



## jemicha (Apr 15, 2010)

I have posted some images in "My Photos" 


http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/jemicha-3368/albums/cast-iron-sink/


----------



## jemicha (Apr 15, 2010)

SummPlumb said:


> I think you should have a clay artist hand form you a basket strainer. Don't listen to those guys above about silicone. The only way to go is hydraulic cement!


While a hand crafted strainer basket would be a nice touch, I need the strainer body itself, once I have that I'll email you for some strainer basket artists...


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Havin' fun yet? I wouldn't spend too much time on it unless of course your bro is a T&Mguy. Then just carry on.:whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

No no no, its a flat rate job, all day.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

YESS! back to sleep now. sorry.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

take a hammer and cold chisel and blast a larger hole in the sink :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> Havin' fun yet? I wouldn't spend too much time on it unless of course your bro is a T&Mguy. Then just carry on.:whistling2:


Are you the typical FLATRATER that likes to replace stuff because they dont now how to repair it?......This is for sure not a flatraters job.

Let me show you why its a T&M job.
















DID YOU GET A GOOD LOOK? I have one of those on my truck......thanks for playing.:whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

jemicha said:


> While a hand crafted strainer basket would be a nice touch, I need the strainer body itself, once I have that I'll email you for some strainer basket artists...


Have a nice day. :yes:

'As the sound of the door closes in the background.'


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------

